# Mate looking for employment



## billcollector87 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am an experienced mate seeking employment. I have charter boat and private boat experience. Inshore,bottom,and offshore billfishing, pretty much anything fishing im interested in.If you would likeemail me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Good luck bro. Hope you get something.



You might also check and post on inthebite.com



Good luck,

Jim


----------

